# Portuguese Nationality advice needed



## pfalash (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey,
My mother had got her Portuguese BI in May. I had then applied for Portuguese Nationality from the Goa Consulate in June. I had communicated through email with the office in Portugal about my application status. The office has only communicated me my application Number. Now I would be travelling to the Gulf for about 3 months. What I would like to know is if there were any reply from the Portuguese embassy what would be the next procedure? I have already through an affidavit given my mother the power of attorney in case she has to handle any issue. I had heard that Collection of your nascimento is the next procedure after which one will have to collect the BI from the Goa Portuguese embassy for which my presence is required here. Can you also please tell me approx. how long will it take to apply for the Portuguese passport after I get my BI? Thanking you.

Regards,
Paul Furtado


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

My whole process took 6 months, but the Ottawa consulate is particularly efficient. My cousin in Florida took about a year, all to say the timelines vary. I got my passport at the same time as my BI, so it may depend on the process they are putting you through. I would ask at the consulate, but even then, take the response with a grain of salt.


----------



## pfalash (Sep 13, 2014)

that long hah...better cross my fingers then!!!


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

pfalash said:


> that long hah...better cross my fingers then!!!


Portuguese consulate in goa is very slow then other. it can take something between one to two years. 
Also ID and Passport does dont come at the same time in goa. you will have to apply for the passport when you get ur ID.

Also as ur mother holds the BI she is no longer Indian so she will have No right in india. so act on it fast b4 someone finds out.

Good Luck


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

pfalash said:


> that long hah...better cross my fingers then!!!


Yeah, as Kingrulzuk says...

India does not recognize dual citizenship. I born in Portugal and lived in America and I do have dual citizenship. That's why Portugal recognize dual citizenship. I can't wait to live in Portugal soon. I m sick and tired of America for over 30 years. Enough is enough!


----------

